# Is anyone else a little out of it this season?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I mean we are coming up on the conference season and I still have no clear idea how good any of these teams are because so many teams have played cupcake opponents, in some cases, game in and game out. I look at the rankings and I see so many 1-loss teams and shake my head. Like I realize that Duke, UConn, Michigan State and Kansas State have challenged themselves in the non-conference (same for Texas as well), but I just haven't gotten a handle on this season.

Heck, I don't think the media has focused on NCAA basketball at all this season. Am I wrong? Is it just me?


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

The media would rather shove a 42 year old grandfather playing QB down our throats then a Central Florida. UCF is #19 and the country, and probably the only highlight ESPN has of them is some clip from an orlando news station, even though I've seen them on FCS a few times this year.

I'd rather watch a matchup of winless NAIA women teams then a Pats Colts game anyway, I hate the NFL, unfortunatly, not a lot of America feels the same way I do.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> I mean we are coming up on the conference season and I still have no clear idea how good any of these teams are because so many teams have played cupcake opponents, in some cases, game in and game out. I look at the rankings and I see so many 1-loss teams and shake my head. Like I realize that Duke, UConn, Michigan State and Kansas State have challenged themselves in the non-conference (same for Texas as well), but I just haven't gotten a handle on this season.
> 
> Heck, I don't think the media has focused on NCAA basketball at all this season. Am I wrong? Is it just me?


There actually has been a number of rank teams playing each other, but it really slowed down during the Xmas break. 

That said, it certainly seems like it. Especially the national coverage (ESPN). I mean even this board is a ghost town these days aside from KA, zags, Nim and a couple others...Last year at this time this board was bumping. Still trying to figure out what the deal is..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Surprised you mentioned me because I've watched exactly 1 full CBB game this year: Syracuse vs. MSU. Couldn't even catch all of the second half of Wisconsin vs. Minnesota the other night, because I was on my way to a friend's to watch the Tuesday Night NFL game. Even Wisconsin vs. Illinois on Sunday is going to be played during the second half of a pretty important Packers-Bears game. When Badger football is good I'm more focused on that, I'm actually working so have less time to watch and bull**** about college hoops, and while Wisconsin actually looks like they might be a really good team under the radar, they are the whitest, most unexciting team since Dick Bennett's 2000 Final Four team that played every game in the 30s. And at Wisconsin that really says something.

Jordan Taylor... I gotta tell you guys. Leuer gets the hype, but Jordan Taylor is the ideal college point guard. Won't make the NBA (well.... at least he probably won't), but his head is digitally calibrated to be on perfectly straight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I always feel like the college basketball season doesn't really start until conference play. That's when you see who is for real and who is not, doesn't mean a whole lot if you can feast on clearly inferior talent and then struggle against good teams.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I feel like I've been a bit out of it this year as well. But, I think it has more to do with the Ducks football season still alive and I've been wrapped up in the NBA this season.

I've also just got back to work this month after 6 months on disability after having my colon removed due to ulcerative colitis. 

I'm sure as conference play progresses I'll get on top of it. I still lined up my vacation with the tourney, as I do every year.


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I've also just got back to work this month after 6 months on disability after having my colon removed due to ulcerative colitis.


Yikes! My heart goes out to you. God speed in your recovery.

Thank god for me Celiac and recurring SIBO are treatable.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SpiderInTheMixingBowl said:


> Yikes! My heart goes out to you. God speed in your recovery.
> 
> Thank god for me Celiac and recurring SIBO are treatable.


Thanks, bud. It was a horrible experience, 4 surgeries later I'm doing great. I have put back on almost 70lbs and I'm not far behind where I was at the gym. Muscle memory is a beautiful thing.

Best wishes to you as well and cheers to a great 2011.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am a little o ut, but not much. Chiefs wins all here in KC, but i KC we are in the middle of 3 very good college basketbll teams, MU, KSU, and KU are always on


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've actually been the opposite this year it seems like I've watched the most I ever have. I've loved this season so far. As usual, Marquette loses 4 games by about 6 points combined to great teams.

And to the guy who said Jordan Taylor is the ideal college PG....100% agreement. I love his game, especially how he works under Bo Ryan's offense. He and Tu Holloway are my two most underrated players in the nation. I had Wisconsin in my Final 4 last year, if they got past Cornell I thought they could have done it. Should be an interesting conference season for them, see if they can win on the road.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bpurc22 said:


> I've actually been the opposite this year it seems like I've watched the most I ever have. I've loved this season so far. As usual, Marquette loses 4 games by about 6 points combined to great teams.
> 
> And to the guy who said Jordan Taylor is the ideal college PG....100% agreement.


Oh, not superstar NBA prospect Vander Blue?


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nimreitz said:


> Oh, not superstar NBA prospect Vander Blue?


Hahaha we will see in a year or so but gotta love the last second de-commit and commit to Marquette...still hated in Madison


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Didn't he de-commit because he read a message board and Badger fans were talking **** about him?


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

zagsfan20 said:


> Didn't he de-commit because he read a message board and Badger fans were talking **** about him?


Let's just say I'm not mad about it


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just transfered to a D-3 school, and I hate to commit, I've actually seen more D-2 and D-3 games this year then I have D-1 games. So I'm out of it when it comes to D-1 as well.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> I've also just got back to work this month after 6 months on disability after having my colon removed due to ulcerative colitis.


Good to hear man. My dad recently got diagnosed with colon cancer, so this hit pretty close to home with the whole colon thing. Glad to hear everythings okay and best of wishes with your health in the future. 

I was going to post a thread like this a while back, but thought it was too early. There really hasn't been much excitement and I haven't really gotten into it. I really don't expect to get into it much outside of March. The 2009 class of freshman was the last group I really followed recruiting wise too, which has caused my excitement for college ball to drop a bit.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

feel free guys to vote for top 25


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ohio St, Duke and Kansas appear to be the top three, but all three have seemingly played more creampuff's then normal this OOC season. In particular Ohio St and Kansas. However, they are top three in KenPom, so I think there rankings are fair.

Looking at other undefeated's, Syracuse has played more BCS teams then normal OOC, but alot of these are quite mediocre. I'm still not sold that they are the fourth #1 seed, but they do have good power rankings.

An intriguing undefeated team is Cincinnati - they have played one of the worst schedules in the country, so the undefeated record in itself means little. But when they have moderately decent teams they have been very good - that being said its only two games that they have destroyed the opponent(Dayton and Seton Hall). KenPom has them as a top 25 team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not really interested either. I keep up with UNC thats about it.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm definitely out of it this season. Heck, my brother and I have season tickets to UW games and we totally forgot about the Michigan game this past Wednesday.

Like others here, I've started a new job and college basketball simply isn't on the top of my list at the moment.

I do believe that the lack of superstars is really hurting the college game this year. Last year I could watch John 
Wall and Evan Turner. Who am I supposed to watch this year?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Josh Gasser!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm starting to get more into it now. A great day today, lots of upsets. I found out that Tristan Thompson is the real deal.

I don't think there's any lack of star power. In fact, I think with Enes Kanter included, this years draft class will be better than last.

Oh, and Perry Jones is very overrated. He doesn't deserve the #1 pick.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I just don't trust Kanter. Maybe he's great, but I just can't get on board with someone who it's impossible to see play. So he was great in the Hoops Summit... okay, against the defense of Sullinger? In a game where the other stand out performer was Harrison Barnes? Not buying it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I just don't trust Kanter. Maybe he's great, but I just can't get on board with someone who it's impossible to see play. So he was great in the Hoops Summit... okay, against the defense of Sullinger? In a game where the other stand out performer was Harrison Barnes? Not buying it.


Its not really about who he's playing that you should pay attention to when watching the Hoops Summit, its his skillset. A 7 footer who can put the ball on the floor like he can, has range like that and isn't afraid to get in there and mix it up for a rebound isn't a tough thing to translate to the next level. 

Dude's going to be NBA ready too. He has a few years of professional play under his belt. I think he's about as cant miss of a prospect in this draft class.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't think he's REALLY got "professional play" under his belt. Maybe he was playing for his club's U-18s. If he was playing for the main team I don't think it would have taken the NCAA this long to make a decision.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This Maryland/Duke game is good. As they usually are.


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

I haven't kept up with the non-con season like I have in the past. It is really putting me at a disadvantage at handicapping the games.

xu95


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

apelman42 said:


> I'm definitely out of it this season. Heck, my brother and I have season tickets to UW games and we totally forgot about the Michigan game this past Wednesday.
> 
> Like others here, I've started a new job and college basketball simply isn't on the top of my list at the moment.
> 
> ...


We still haven't rescheduled Temple/Wisconsin....lol


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

BustedDreams49 said:


> We still haven't rescheduled Temple/Wisconsin....lol


Lol

We were projected to meet in that preseason tournament in Orlando but Temple was upset by Cal.

Oh well, I'm sure Temple/UW will meet up soon.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

apelman42 said:


> Lol
> 
> We were projected to meet in that preseason tournament in Orlando but Temple was upset by Cal.
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure Temple/UW will meet up soon.


Well, at this rate, Temple may play them around 2040.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:deadplace:




:sad:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jordan Taylor starting a very legitimate Big Ten Player of the Year push is getting me back in this season.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

then I'm on the Jordan Taylor train too. Had a great game tonight to keep the Hoosiers at arms length. The fact that he's at damn near a 4 Ast/TO ratio is real impressive. 

If that game was AT Indiana that could've ended badly for the Badgers. The Hoosiers came to play tonight, just had no crowd to ride for momentum. 

Almost threw up tonight watching UF/Auburn. Ugliest collegiate game i've seen in a while. Santa Clara and Kevin Foster goin nuts on Zaga was nice to watch. Dude just took over in the final 6 or so minutes. Dude was hittin all sorts of tough long range shots, Jordan Crawford-style. Zagsfan cannot be a happy camper.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> then I'm on the Jordan Taylor train too. Had a great game tonight to keep the Hoosiers at arms length. The fact that he's at damn near a 4 Ast/TO ratio is real impressive.


Doing it in the Bo Ryan offense is what makes this so special. Trevon Hughes and Kammron Taylor only hit 3 assists per game one time, Kam had exactly 3.0 in 05/06. There's really only one Bo Point Guard you can compare Jordan Taylor to right now, here are their Junior years side by side (Devin Harris first Jordan Taylor second):

Points: 19.5/17.0
Assists: 4.6/4.5
Rebounds: 4.3/4.2

Kind of comparable. Harris shot the ball better, but you also gotta realize that Jordan is going to come back for his senior year. It's VERY possible that Jordan Taylor could have the best season ever for a Wisconsin Point Guard, including #5 overall pick Devin Harris.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I liked what i saw from him last year..seems to be seizing the moment with Hughes gone this year as well. The 4 boards a game is pretty impressive considering Devin has a couple inches on him plus some length. Probably why he's not as touted as well. Should Wisconsin make the tournament, which they more than likely will, he should get some eyes on him. Don't know about B10 POY though..He's got some tough competition, Sullinger/Jajuan/E'twaun...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Really guys??? No one is watching the games today? There's a bunch of good conference ones. Nova just knocked off Cuse in a BE battle. Ohio State held off Illinois in a close game. UCONN/Tennessee gettin ready to tip-off. K-State taking on Texas A&M just tipped off...Texas vs Kansas showdown in what should be a great game at 4. C'mon people!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> I liked what i saw from him last year..seems to be seizing the moment with Hughes gone this year as well. The 4 boards a game is pretty impressive considering Devin has a couple inches on him plus some length. Probably why he's not as touted as well. Should Wisconsin make the tournament, which they more than likely will, he should get some eyes on him. Don't know about B10 POY though..He's got some tough competition, Sullinger/Jajuan/E'twaun...


Hahaha, Sullinger totally slipped my mind. Maybe JT will take it next year.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Interesting start to the day. Kansas could jump Ohio State with a convincing win over Texas. Jared Sullinger about beat Illinois single-handedly. Illinois should not be ranked for quite awhile.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Sullinger was in beast mode today, 27/16 3 blocks no turnovers, about the only bad thing (if you can call it bad)..he was just a hair under 50% FG. And I know Illinois front court is soft, but they have a ton of length. Impressive.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

UCONN takes out Tennessee. Kemba Walker is just so infectious, when he gets a couple buckets in a row that team as whole just gets pumped and starts playing with confidence, a sight to see. Scotty Hopson missed some shots and basically took himself out of the game, his attitude/body language was bad today. 

K-State locked in a defensive battle with A&M, A&M up 3 with 3 mins. left. K-State's D finally looking more like it did last year..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> Sullinger was in beast mode today, 27/16 3 blocks no turnovers, about the only bad thing (if you can call it bad)..he was just a hair under 50% FG. And I know Illinois front court is soft, but they have a ton of length. Impressive.


I'm wondering if there's any post defender in the country that can even contain Sullinger? Could a Plumlee tag-team slow him down? The Morrises?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jimmer Fredette is just lights out. I think he might translate at the next level more than people think. He can be very crafty when he puts the ball on the floor. I'm not saying he's going to be a stud. But, maybe a serviceable player.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Said it before, but... a friend of mine got to see the National Team play some tune-up games before the World Championships against college All-Stars and he said that Fredette was so extremely out of place he thought it reflected poorly on the quality of college basketball as a whole. My friend has been wrong in the past, but he's very knowledgeable about basketball (it's his career), and if Fredette was as bad as he says I just can't take the kid seriously.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Josh Gasser!


Had a triple double today!!!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

tale of two halves of the KU game


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

some thoughts on my mind

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/bracketology

ugh, Texas A+M disgusts me. If they drew Harvard they would probably lose because Harvard can beat them at their own game. 

Georgetown should not be a 7 seed as of January 18th, more like a bubble team with 2.5 good wins, and losses to Temple, ND, and St. John's that continue to get worse as the season goes on. Still, I think they are dangerous. In their losses, Austin Freeman has just been out of it. When he gets going, GT is a top 15 team. We've seen both sides and it's ugly when he's off.

Illinois doesn't have enough to make a run. They kill it on their home court, because they shoot so damn well on it. A case of a team that plays better than it actually is. I see them as a possible Sweet 16 team, probably losing in the 2nd round.

Jimmer Fredette may be my favorite player of all time. Scratch that, he IS. I think BYU goes to the Final 4, no joking. He makes everything and he's one of the smartest players you'll ever see. Jackson Emory has been lights out at times and I don't think the lack of depth will be that huge a problem. Look what he did to Florida last year. Dude is unreal.

Watch out for Tennessee when filling out your bracket. Don't expect them to pull out a huge performance because they have the talent to. Think Georgetown vs. Ohio last year. You may expect a team to bring out their best performance in the tournament but they have been a dud too many times this year.

I just don't see UNC as a tournament team and definitely don't see them as an 8th seed. they have 1 good win in Kentucky and has failed to prove anything besides that game. lost by 20 to a 9-9 Georgia Tech team. TBH I don't think any ACC teams besides Duke deserve to make the tourney this year.

I think Washington may be the biggest sleeper as a power team. I've seen them play a couple times and Isaiah Thomas is unreal. Such a good college point guard who can shoot and beat just about anybody. Everyone I've seen from Washington can shoot the rock and it didn't look like Cal had any chance to stop them. Right now in that Lunardi bracket I might put them over Kansas because of their speed.

Temple is garbage. They could possibly fall off by the end of the year and it wouldn't surprise me. They just don't have a point guard and if you're relying on Juan Fernandez to score then you are in trouble. He was good last year because he was a secondary option but this team has no potential come March. I feel like they would be that 8 seed to lose 75-40 in their opening game.

Lehigh is going to win the Patriot League, you just watch.

UNLV has failed to impress me in any games I've seen by them. I don't see a definitive scorer from them and Trevon Willis has gotten worse in my mind. Jimmer tore them up. I think any legit scorer could tear UNLV up. Definitely a first-round exit in my bracket.

St. John's needs another big win to get in. Georgetown and ND don't count as quality wins in the Big East anymore. They are mediocre wins, especially since both were at home. They scare me but I don't think they could win on a neutral site against a good team.

Don't count UCF out yet. They have had a terrible stretch but if they pick it up and get back in, look out for them as an upset as a #11-#13 seed.

Michigan State should not be a #5 seed. No chance, they are a bubble team as of now. Gotta win big games.

Xavier is straight scary. Big win over temple, I love their potential come tournament time. A lot of experience with Chris Mack, Tu Holloway, Maclean, Frease, and some other guys. Tu Holloway is second to none is pure scoring in my opinion, I love watching that kid play. If he can get a sidekick to relieve some pressure then Xavier is going to be dangerous. Kenny Frease is tough when he gets going early and doesn't get into foul trouble. Sweet 16 / Elite 8 sleeper here for me.

Missouri's balance scares me in good and bad ways. Denmon has stepped up but who knows if he can score with pressure on him. They share the ball well and they could make a run.

Vanderbilt will be out of the tourney in the 1st round. Book it. John Jenkins can be shut down, I have seen it. Marquette did it. I don't think they have enough behind Taylor if Jenkins struggles.

I had Texas as a sleeper final 4 pick before the season and I'm standing by it. The conference season and tournament both help athletes grow up way more quickly than they were supposed to. They have way too much talent not to make a run or at least go down swinging.

If Florida State gets in, they will be out in the first round. Their style of play is like Wisconsin but they don't have the personnel to execute it efficiently enough IMO. Plus, the ACC has been way too easy this year. Not enough seasoning and challenging. They FALL in the 1st round.

As much as I hate Villanova, I'll give them some credit. They are good. Corey Fisher still blows though. There is no way they make a Final 4 run with him as a primary scorer. When UConn shut down Wayns and Stokes, Nova didn't have much. I don't think yarou is there yet to provide an inside presence and Sutton just blows. I could see them losing to a Texas, Kansas, OSU, MSU type team..big, strong, and athletic.


Syracuse is my national championship winner as of right now. That game against Pitt would have much different with Kris Joseph and there's no denying that. He's an X-factor. They got stopped short last year and I think they have enough talent, depth, and athleticism to do it this year. I love Rick Jackson inside, Southerland as a shooter, Jardine as a slasher, Joseph as an everything, Triche as a dead-eye shooter, and basically everyone else as a 6'6 wing guard with crazy hops. Nova shot the lights out and Cuse still almost won that game. Not many teams can shoot like that and if they are more efficient with their slides, I don't think they will let that happen again.

Last thought, RMU will win the NEC. Karon Abraham/Velton Jones - the two dudes who lit up Nova last year. Remember when the refs won Nova the game...yep that was depressing. Velton Jones is my boy and they will be back. No doubt about it. By far the most talent in the NEC

Ah couldn't sleep, just needed to talk some college basketball and get that out of my head aaaaaaa


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well you're dead on with your assessment of the Big Ten teams. I don't think Cuse is going to win the title though: I tried to see what Champions did going back a decade and all of them were ELITE (top 2 or 3 at worst) nationally in Adjusted Offensive Efficiency, and were similarly elite at eFG% or eFG% on defense (or a combination that made them elite). Right now Duke and tOSU are the only teams that fit the profile. Last year it looked like Kansas with Duke as a distant #2. Still some time for teams to improve their stats though, Wisconsin just shot up to #2 in Offensive Efficiency on the back of better than 1.5 points per possession at Northwestern today.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Illinois has no business in the tournament. They are an NIT team like last year. Their only legitimate hope for a tournament bid is for major struggles out of a lot of "bracket-buster" teams.


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

BustedDreams49 said:


> Illinois has no business in the tournament. They are an NIT team like last year. Their only legitimate hope for a tournament bid is for major struggles out of a lot of "bracket-buster" teams.


What does that say about Tom Izzo's group? Illinois dominated them from beginning to end.

I am happy to see Xavier and Duquesne starting to see some love from the national people.

xu95


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

Love Xavier, loved that Crawford/Holloway duo last year, you were lucky to see such a scoring combo. Can't wait to see what they do this year.


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

The resurrection of Xavier over the last three weeks has been because Mark Lyons is letting the game come to him. Xavier basically has two point guards out there spreading out the defense which is opening up the middle for Robinson, McLean, and Frease.

xu95


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

xu..from your personal experience, where do you see Xavier ending up. Do you see them winning a few games in the tourney or do they not have enough scoring behind Tu. I personally think they are a major upset team come tourney time. THey have struggled a ton against good competition but that could be for the best


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Skimming over your long summary....

-Still standing by the Syracuse as your title pick? 

-Corey Fisher blows? He is probably the best guard in the Big East not named Kemba Walker. 

-ND is not a quality win for St. Johns? Really?

Just nitpicking from the teams I have watched this year, good summary in all though.


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

I still like Syracuse a lot, but probably not. It hurts to see so much talent and depth struggle like they have...if they win out, I probably would pick them as my champion, but they can be exposed and the BE will do it.

I don't mean Corey Fisher actually blows, but I just hate him. I'd still say Walker, Hansbrough, Freeman (if you call him a guard), Gibbs/Wanamaker, D-JO, and Kris Joseph (if you call him a guard) are better than Fisher.

I actually do think ND is a quality win, especially after they won at Pitt. I wrote that before they won at Pitt, and I only said that because it was at home. But I do think it's a quality win. Georgetown is a pretty good win, not exactly quality, especially at home


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

And her is my opinion on 68 teams: it BLOWS. I just did my "Right now" tournament bracket and I found myself struggling to pick the last 4 teams. I ended up with Wichita State, Nebraska, Temple and Duquesne. Those 4 teams do NOT deserve to get in the tourney and it would suck to see 4 teams get in because of the expansion. Anyway, here is my fun little bracket I made. Not much time (took me 30 mins tops) but it was fun and I am going to update it a lot.

*1 seeds*
OHIO STATE
DUKE
SAN DIEGO STATE
Connecticut

*2 seeds*
Pittsburgh
Kansas
Villanova
TEXAS

*3 seeds*
Missouri
Texas A&M
Notre Dame
byu

*4 seeds*
KENTUCKY
Wisconsin
SYRACUSE
Purdue

*5 seeds*
WASHINGTON
Minnesota
Vanderbilt
Illinois

*6 seeds*
Florida
Florida State
Louisville
Georgetown

*7 seeds*
UTAH STATE
Michigan State
West Virginia
XAVIER

*8 seeds*
Cincinnati
MEMPHIS
Arizona
ST. MARY’S

*9 seeds*
Cleveland State
BUTLER
MISSOURI STATE
St. John’s

*10 seeds*
UCF
FAIRFIELD
Marquette
BELMONT

*11 seeds*
unlv
North Carolina
Washington State
VIRGINIA COMMONWEALTH

*12 seeds*
Georgia
Kansas State
utep vs. Duquesne
Temple vs. Nebraska

*13 seeds*
COASTAL CAROLINA
FLORIDA ATLANTIC
Wichita State
MOREHEAD STATE

*14 seeds*
VERMONT
OAKLAND
BUFFALO
CHARLESTON

*15 seeds*
MONTANA
MORGAN STATE
ROBERT MORRIS
STEPHEN F. AUSTIN

*16 seeds*
SOUTH DAKOTA vs. JACKSON STATE
LEHIGH
CAL ST. FULLERTON
YALE


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BPurc you should set up your own running thread with your brackets, and your thoughts on brackets / teams. You make some comments that are good. Don't agree with them all, but should spur some discussion.

I think its almost impossible for UCF to get an at-large at this point. The Florida win will be nice if they can get into the bubble talk. But starting 1-4 in CUSA, including bad losses at home against East Carolina and Rice, is one tough hole to get out of. I can't see them turning around and building a bubble resume.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

A few thoughts on your bracket - I don't see a MWC team sustaining a one seed, unless one ends up with only one loss which will be tough. I think with Ohio St, Big 12 Champ, Duke and The Big East, it will be hard to sneak into the one seed at the end. If one of SD St or BYU can sweep the other, that would help their case alot.

I totally agree on the weakness of the field. Teams you look at and say they are not in, but once you start crunching the list, you have to take them.


You had earlier said that Michigan St would be on the bubble, but I think they will easily get in even at 9-9 in the Big Ten. The Committee loves to reward teams that play a very tough OOC schedule (win or lose). The seven seed seems like a reasonable projection.

I have a hard time seeing Cleveland St as an at-large of a 9 seed quality at this point. It's an empty slate and they missed their chance for a marquee at Butler or at Valparaiso win -- they really needed one of those.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I liked your pick for national champion until last night. UGH


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

Haha yeah man I agree with all of that..and Syracuse was just depressing yesterday. I think I'll open up my own thread so I stop ruining this thread

I agree 100% on UCF on the at-large point, but I have a weird feeling that they will win the CUSA tournament. They are very talented and have had some big wins this year and obviously have been disappointing. We all want to see Marcus Jordan play top competition and I think we will. Memphis isn't that good and neither is UTEP so it's very possible UCF could steal that tournament and the CUSA could get 3 bids. I also see them as a possible upset team come March

I actually think SDSU will destroy BYU tonight, by 20-30. Weird feeling but I'm going with it. They have impressed me every time I've watched them and their athleticism is surprising for a MWC team. If they win out, with a win over BYU, and possibly two, they have to get the #1. I don't see them losing to anyone else in the MWC with their talent and they strike me as a dangerous team

Yeah when I was making the list I said "Temple - out, UNC - out, Marquette - out" and I had no one else to put in, and I ended up putting freaking Nebraska in at-large. WTF is that

after doing this, it's become clear to me that recent bubble teams are just a bunch of whiners. MSU doesn't really deserve to get into the tourney but they definitely will. There is no way they are a bubble team. you're so right about that

As for Cleveland State -- I did this with some random projections, so I projected CSU to beat Butler and Valparaiso and then lose to Butler in the conference tourney, so they pick up 2 good wins along with the USF decent win and end up around 28-4, which is hard to ignore.


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

Louisville disgusts me, no way they do anything in the tourney. A good team is going to jump on them early and shut the door by halftime. Tired of seeing them win on comebacks


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Give Jimmer POY. Holy **** was that an amazing performance from him tonight.


----------



## bpurc22 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah that was. I doubted him big-time and it's official that the only way to stop his is double-teaming him. I'm very excited to see if BYU's supporting cast and defense can show up in the tournament.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

He had two absolutely jaw dropping plays tonight. That crossover to the pull-up 3 in the first half was an NBA caliber move. The pull-up from 30+ feet with the shot clock going down was also a big time shot. 

As far as him in the pro's I think he could be a scorer off the bench, but that's about it. He could definitely stick in the league for quite a while, but he showed me nothing in the way of being able to play the Point Guard spot and has 1 assist combined (to 11 turnovers) in the UCLA/San Diego State games. He is one hell of a college player, probably the best since Curry/Griffin.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Draft Express tweets are comparing him to Adam Morrison right now. People forget how great of a college scorer Ammo was and how it takes so much more than that to make it in the pros.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of his but the dude can score buckets. He's strong enough to finish at the rim too (what surprised me most the past couple years) which might be his saving grace in the pros. I don't however see the PG in him...i think Bball has it right, his ceiling is a lightning spark scorer off the bench in the pros. IMO.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Most of those spark scorers who can't defend are reallllly quick, like Earl Boykins or Nate Robinson. Jimmer is sloowwwww


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Basically Mike Gansey in a horrible conference. ESPN sure loves the guy though. Between him and Kemba, this does kinda remind me of the Ammo/Reddick year.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

College Basketball has been lacking this season and after last night it nice to see people talking about College Basketball again this season and it is because of Jimmer


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

DE isn't comparing him to Morrison, they are talking about his defensive ability in comparison to Adam.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> DE isn't comparing him to Morrison, they are talking about his defensive ability in comparison to Adam.


I think they're saying pretty much everything is the same except position.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Draft Express tweets are comparing him to Adam Morrison right now. People forget how great of a college scorer Ammo was and how it takes so much more than that to make it in the pros.


I don't think its a totally fair comparison.

While both are scorers, that may not be able to keep getting efficient looks against more athletic competitionMorrison was mostly a mid range scorer and simply an average three point shooter.

He was not a great outside shooter so this outlet was not available to him as a skill at the next level. Fredette is a much, much better outside shooter and will have the three to fall back on to complement his game.


----------

